

India unveils $35 computer for students - quizbiz
http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/07/23/india.thirty.five.dollar.laptop/index.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Similar articles for reference:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1543328>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1540120> <\- This one has lots of
comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1540494>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1541197>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1541514> <\- This one has a few comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1542275>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1542557>

